# 6 months - living in spain



## luiji07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi 


My Husband and I are looking to move to Barcelona from the UK for 6 months in November.

We will be working for our family business based in the UK so will not require work whilst in spain.

From my understanding we will require a NIE number to rent a property and for a stay over 3 months we have to apply in person to the foreigners office in Barcelona.
Is this correct?

if so does this mean we will have to travel prior to our intended move date to request this and if so what address in spain are we supposed to provide if not already living there?

Is there anyway to apply for this type of NIE whilst still in the Uk?

I am interpreting the process as having two options:-

Travelling to Barcelona prior to our intended move date to apply for NIE
Moving to Barcelona and obtaining temp accommodation whilst we await NIE number and then looking to rent 

Would appreciate any advice on this along with details of what the foreign office will require re income as my husband is only due to start taking a salary out of the business at the end of next month so no previous wage slips (he is director of business with an accountant if this makes any difference)

As we only intend to live in spain for 6 months do we have to notify council/tax etc in UK

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

luiji07 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My Husband and I are looking to move to Barcelona from the UK for 6 months in November.
> ...


:welcome:

When you arrive (move in first  ) you should go to the _extranjería _to register as resident. They will issue a NIE number at the same time. 

Exactly what they will require as far as income proof is concerned is anyone's guess  Most will accept a bank account (Spanish bank) showing a balance of +/-6000€ per person, or at least 625€ a month income per person- some will want both. They don't really care where the money comes from, as long as you have it. And health insurance. 


Our nearest one a couple of weeks ago demanded a bank balance of 30k for a family of 3 - 1 adult & 2 kids 


this might interest you http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/859474-consequences-not-registering.html


----------



## luiji07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for response 

So we will need to move over in temp accommodation first ? 
Can rental agencies tell difference between NIE numbers for upto 3 months and ones over as if not would it be easier to get one for under 3 months then apply for extension later?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

luiji07 said:


> Thanks for response
> 
> So we will need to move over in temp accommodation first ?
> Can rental agencies tell difference between NIE numbers for upto 3 months and ones over as if not would it be easier to get one for under 3 months then apply for extension later?


AFAIK it is legally possible to get a short-term let without an NIE, just passports. I certainly know people who have done that. If you explain your situation to the agent and say you'll confirm the NIE as soon as you get it, I'm pretty sure there won't be a problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Firstly, you don't actually APPLY for the NIE or "residencia" but fill in the forms to get one.

Is it just for 6 months and then back to UK forever or are you planning to make Spain your home?

As far as renting is concerned, you don't really need an NIE although many agents will ask for one. Just use your passport.


What will you be doing for health care whilst in Spain?


----------



## luiji07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi 

The idea is to just move over for 6 months then back to the uk 
In regards to healthcare we do not have private healthcare so if it was required are you able to get basic healthcare under a tourist system?
we will be coming back to the uk probably once every 2 months for a few days also


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

luiji07 said:


> Hi
> 
> The idea is to just move over for 6 months then back to the uk
> In regards to healthcare we do not have private healthcare so if it was required are you able to get basic healthcare under a tourist system?
> we will be coming back to the uk probably once every 2 months for a few days also


if you're never here for 90 days consecutively, & can prove it if asked, then you don't have to register as resident

you could then also use your EHIC for medical care, but be prepared for it to be refused after a few months if you use it often, & they decided that you actually live here (might never happen though)


----------

